# Free PDF editor?



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know a good, open source pdf editor? I am tired of demo versions placing a mark on every page.

Thank you


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

when you say PDF editor, what exactly are the type of documents you are working on? i don't edit PDF files, but work in different programs and then produce a PDF file using a free PDF printer.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check out open office from openoffice.org


----------

